# Race Driver Grid-Grid Executable funkioniert nicht mehr



## >ExX< (13. Februar 2011)

Moin,
Hab vorgestern mal Grid installiert, und es ist abgestürzt mit der Meldung " Grid Executable funktioniert nicht mehr"
Hab dann Den Patch 1.3 installiert, bringt aber nichts.
Den Grafiktreiber von meiner GTX 460 hab ich auf 266.58 geupdated.
Aber stürzt aber immernoch ab, bisher aber nur wenn ich im Menü war, nicht beim fahren.

Wisst ihr wodran es liegt?


----------



## fireball (11. Juli 2011)

Moins.

ICh hab seit gestern selbiges Problem mit Dirt 2 und Grid.. und eventuell auch noch mit anderen Games.

Als gravierende Änderung würde ich den Graka wechsel dafür verantwortlich machen.

Nun habe ich schon ne weile gegoogelt und auch paar ansätze für die beiden Games gefunden.

Am sinvollsten erscheint mir der Hinweis mit dem Hardwareprofil/Hardwaresettings des Spiels.
Die Settings Datei suchen und umbenennen.

Angeblich legt das Spiel dann eine Neue Datei an und es funzt wieder.

Testen kann ich das erst Heute Abend.

Für weitere hinweise oder Infos wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Juli 2011)

Also mittlerweile läufts bei mir einwandfrei, und ich meine auch dass da irgendwas mit umbenennen war


----------



## Zergoras (11. Juli 2011)

Man musste noch irgendwas an die Exe Datei hängen, genau. Das steht aber auch in der Readme auf der DVD.


----------



## fireball (13. Juli 2011)

Moins.

Also, bei Grid hat das Löschen der beiden Hardwaresettings Dateien den gewünschten erfolg gebracht.

Zu finden im Userprofil unter Eigene Dateien\ Codemasters\_GRID_ \_hardwaresettings 

_einfach die Datei oder Dateien in diesem Verzeichnis löschen und das Game erstellt sie neu.
Damit läuft wieder alles.

Bei Dirt2 habe ich es noch nicht getestet, aber die Dateien existieren in einem vergleichbaren Verzeichnis.
Usrerprofil\Documente\My Games\_DiRT2_\_hardwaresettings_ (bei Win 7)

Was *Aggrokalypse1990 *noch meinte ist die erweiterung -novirtual
Diesen zusatz kann man in der Startverknüpfung des Games hinten anhängen. (Grid)
War allerdings bei mir dann nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## fireball (13. Juli 2011)

zu früh gefreut
den einen Tag lief es, heute passiert genau das gleiche wie nach dem Graka tausch.
Das Spiel läuft eine kurze Zeit und dann stürzt es mit dem Fehler ab.
Auch das -novirtual hilft nix, ebenso das erneute löschen der Hardwaresettings brachte keinen Erfolg.

was noch zu merken ist, wenn das spiel einmal abgestürzt ist, läuft der PC wie mit angezogener Handbremse und die CPU auslastung ist höher als im normalen idle.

Bei mir stürzt er auch mitten im spiel ab bzw. fangen die monitore an zu flackern, manchmal wechselt er kurz zum desktop und dann doch noch mal ins spiel um dann ein paar minuten später mit der Fehlermeldung ab zu stürzen.

hat noch jemand eine Idee woher bzw. wodurch die abstürze kommen?


----------



## fireball (15. Juli 2011)

Ich habe leider immer noch keine Lösung, aber neue Details.
Zum test habe ich mal die 2te Graka ausgebaut. keine Veränderung, das Spiel stürzt weiterhin wilkürlich ab.

Was ich aber in der Ereignisanzeige unter System gefundne habe ist interessant.

Ereignis ID:4104

Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.

Dieser Eintrag taucht immer dann auf, wenn das Spiel mit dem Executable Fehler abschmiert.

Ich habe sogar hier im Forum Threads gefunden wo über diesen Fehler gesprochen wird, aber keine der Lösungen passt zum Fehlerbild bei mir.

Der Rechner läuft super und spiele wie CoD BO laufen völlig normal.

Nur Grid und Dirt bereiten Probleme.

Hat noch jemand einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## jensi251 (16. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr schon mal Grid neu installiert?


----------



## Zergoras (16. Juli 2011)

Also wenn du keine Lösung dazu findest, dann wende dich doch einfach mal an den Codemasters Kundenservice. Ich hatte damals auch Probleme. Die haben mir wirklich so lange geholfen, bis es endlich lief. Also ich kann es dir nur empfehlen da mal nachzufragen.


----------



## fireball (18. Juli 2011)

Okay, wenn du meinst das es sich lohnt werde ich das in betracht ziehen.

Mein letzter Test war teilweise erfolgreich. Ich habe den Multi GPU Modus bei meiner GTX295 deaktiviert und dann lief das Spiel ein paar Stunden.
Irgendwann ist es zwar wieder mit dem Fehler abgestürzt, aber dieses mal wurde der "nvlddmkm" Fehler nicht im System abgelegt.

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe mich am WE entschieden mein System neu aufzusetzen da ich auch eine Neue SSD gekauft habe.

Wenn ich alles wieder installiert habe, werde ich mal probieren wie es sich verhält.
Falls Probleme auftreten werde ich Codemasters mal anschreiben.


----------

